# 2002 2.5 altima wheels offset etc question



## dragon_tj (Jan 26, 2005)

hey guys i am looking at getting 18's but i dont want to end up losing acceleration should i go with 17's?..if so what offset etc do i need ...and what are the best all around tires now and days?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Personally, I have 18's and I love the way my car handles and accelerates with them. I have Ventus 245/45's on there now. They are the some of the cheapest tires available in an 18" performance tire, but this is my 2nd set. I'm very pleased with them for performance/tire life/value.

Besides, who cares if you lose .1 in the 1/4mi bc you have 18"s instead of 17"s?


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

dragon_tj said:


> hey guys i am looking at getting 18's but i dont want to end up losing acceleration should i go with 17's?..if so what offset etc do i need ...and what are the best all around tires now and days?


The stock 17's on the Altima are approximately 24lbs, try to find a wheel that is slightly lighter or at least equivalent to the stock wheel weight. I would get 18" x 8.5" +45mm offset or 18" x 8" with a 40-45mm offset with 245/45/18 tires. There are so many tires out there these days and everyone has a different opinion so it is difficult to suggest any particular model. There are many tires to fit your application, search around and you will find one best suited to your needs and you wallet.


----------



## dragon_tj (Jan 26, 2005)

if i get a 45 offset i should be able to run 245 45? i am planning on dropping it atleast an inch


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

dragon_tj said:


> if i get a 45 offset i should be able to run 245 45? i am planning on dropping it atleast an inch


Shouldn't have any problems at all


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

43mm on a 18x8.5 looks good with no modifications..


----------



## dragon_tj (Jan 26, 2005)

well i have pretty much decided on 18x8 45 offset now i have to decide on the springs... i honestly want to drop it as much as possible but i dont want to high center my car on speed bumps ...do you guys suggest the sportline or the pro kit...keep in mind i have a 4cyl which is a tad lighter then the 3.5 :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

if you want it as low as possible, go with the sportlines. i would go with the prokit since the ride will be better and it still lowers the car a little to look good.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Sportlines would be too low. I have 18"s and the Prokit, and i've scuffed up the underside of my car so badly that I'm worried about what people are going to think when I go to resell it.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

dragon_tj said:


> if i get a 45 offset i should be able to run 245 45? i am planning on dropping it atleast an inch


No problem...when I was running with 18's I had 245/45 rubber
sitting on a 8" wide rim and a +38 offset. All that WITH Sportlines and 
still no rub.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> No problem...when I was running with 18's I had 245/45 rubber
> sitting on a 8" wide rim and a +38 offset. All that WITH Sportlines and
> still no rub.



I pwn your 18"s


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Mark said:


> I pwn your 18"s


LOL...  
I'm talking about the set I got _after_
I sold you those Mille Miglia's...
Dizamn, I've had so many wheels on that 
car I lose count... :crazy: 

My current goal is to find some lightweight
17 x 9's with the right offset and run some 255's
on them...


----------



## dragon_tj (Jan 26, 2005)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> LOL...
> I'm talking about the set I got _after_
> I sold you those Mille Miglia's...
> Dizamn, I've had so many wheels on that
> ...



looking at 18x7 tsw catalunya with 245 45 with 42 offset probably drop it like 2 inchs should work huh?


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

But what about the 19's they put on the project 3.5 se the car handles and accelerates fine and it has some crazy speed :cheers:


----------



## dragon_tj (Jan 26, 2005)

mine is a 2.5


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

oh my bad man just forget what I said then


----------

